# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Посещение храма

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Добрый вечер!

Не могли бы вы подсказать, верно ли я нашел, что расписание храма в Москве тут находится http://www.krishna.ru/lectures-in-moscow.html? Когда (в какой день недели, в какое время) можно в него приходить людям "с улицы" и прочее - я немного социопат и стеснительный не в меру + опозориться боюсь, не хотелось бы сразу бухнуться в одиночку в джинсах и футболке в гущу преданных, которые на меня изумленно смотреть будут  :smilies:  не умею себя вести правильно  :sed:  и вряд ли мне обрадуются, если я приду в 4 утра  :tongue: 

Может быть, сначала стоит на харинаме в хвосте походить и попеть пару раз?) Не нашел информации по ее проведению вообще. Проблема в том, что точно помню, что где-то полгода назад видел на сайте суперское расписание, и насчет харинам по пятницам там была информацию. Или мне это приснилось?

----------


## Екатерина ..

Роман, приходите в любое воскресенье! С 15-00 начинается программа и длится до вечера. У ворот всех гостей встречают и покажут что где, ответят на вопросы.
В воскресенье 31-го программы в Храме не будет, будет программа  в Форум-холе по случаю празднования Гаура Пурнимы.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Ладно  :pooh_birth_day:  приду) спасибо)

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Клева, наконец-то удалось зайти. Да, мои опасения все строились на не очень удачном опыте посещения других храмов, но московский - сильно отличается  :smilies:  много народа, среди которого белой вороной не выглядишь  :biggrin1:  ура. И в алтарной не торчишь один как перст, не зная, чего как правильно делать)

Карочи, всё у нас в Москве просто офигенно  :smilies:  и это слабо сказано. Даже учитывая некоторую "временность" помещения - все просто отлично. Осталось еще научиться плясать со всеми, и заняться каким-нибудь делом полезным :D ведра с прасадом таскать :D

----------


## Светлана )

Да, классно, и еще очень важный момент, не обижайтесь на всяких вредных матадЖ, как и в других храмах, они искренне желают добра.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Да, классно, и еще очень важный момент, не обижайтесь на всяких вредных матадЖ, как и в других храмах, они искренне желают добра.


А щито вредные матаджи делают - булавкой колют?) с виду все премилые) а так-то еще надо с ними умудриться пообщаться, чтобы вредность-то увидеть! Я вот по старой привычке сначала попытался сесть на женской половине зала, дабы красотой тройной себя окружить  :biggrin1:  но одна строгая матаджи-охранник меня быстренько пнула и отправила на мужскую((

Кстати, возможно, кому-нибудь будет любопытно мнение неофита, так сказать, взгляд со стороны.

1) Не хватает листочков-распечаток с текстами мантр, как в других конфессиях делают. Ну т.е. распечатать один раз стопку листов - пусть неофиты берут. Лучше петь по листочку, чем сидеть как дурак и молчать, например, перед принятием прасада  :smilies:  даже маха-мантру стоит распечатать - видел не одного человека, который не знал, что петь  :smilies:  потом, впрочем, маха-мантру быстро выучили все)
2) Клево было бы какой-нибудь план праздника в файлике пришпилить на дверь или забор - а то, чтобы понять, что начало в фойе, а продолжение в другом здании - пришлось залазить в сувенирную лавку, бить посуду и вводить в изумление девушку своими вопросами :D
3) Народ петь стесняеца! Бубнит себе под нос еле-еле, одну музыку было слышно! И, в самом деле, вот пришел я, предположим, и заголосил дурным голосом, а вокруг другие сидят, молчат и думают - ну что за имбецил?)) Уверен, именно это и мешает всем петь) или танцевать. Одиночек стеснительных же куча была. Как только стало погромче, т.е. отдельные люди начали громко хлопать и петь - окружающие их тоже присоединились. Так вот, проблему можно было бы решить так, как решают ее на обычных дискотеках (а там те же проблемы) - если бы преданные, которые давно в обществе сознания Кришны и не стесняются ничего, рассаживались бы не кучками друг с другом, а вперемешку с простым народом и в задние ряды и средние - то они бы были той самой затравкой, которая бы растормошила весь зал. То же самое с танцами - старые преданные скучковались в одну группу и устроили клевые танцы, а неофитов с улицы разве что за руку кто-нибудь затаскивал ближе к сцене, и они тоже расслаблялись и веселились, глядя на окружающих! По бокам же все просто смотрели, зайти стеснялись  :smilies:  если бы преданные разбились на 2-3 группы, которые равномерно распределились по всему залу и стали бы центром зажигания танцев - то был бы не один хоровод, а три, включающий в себя всех тех, кто стоял  :smilies: 

Простите, если лезу не в свое дело  :smilies:  одно время занимался всякими клубными делами, потому уже на автомате анализирую подобные вещи  :smilies:  и, в конце-то концов.. секта мы или кто?!  :aaaaaaa:  все должны танцевать и петь от дверей до сцены)

----------


## Светлана )

> А щито вредные матаджи делают - булавкой колют?))


Они говорят то, что думают, особенно старенькие, и делают замечания :shok: , порой не находясь на уровне уттама-адхикари. Ложное эго бьется в конвульсиях и отмирает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А щито вредные матаджи делают - булавкой колют?) с виду все премилые) а так-то еще надо с ними умудриться пообщаться, чтобы вредность-то увидеть! Я вот по старой привычке сначала попытался сесть на женской половине зала, дабы красотой тройной себя окружить  но одна строгая матаджи-охранник меня быстренько пнула и отправила на мужскую((
> 
> Кстати, возможно, кому-нибудь будет любопытно мнение неофита, так сказать, взгляд со стороны.
> 
> 1) Не хватает листочков-распечаток с текстами мантр, как в других конфессиях делают. Ну т.е. распечатать один раз стопку листов - пусть неофиты берут. Лучше петь по листочку, чем сидеть как дурак и молчать, например, перед принятием прасада  даже маха-мантру стоит распечатать - видел не одного человека, который не знал, что петь  потом, впрочем, маха-мантру быстро выучили все)
> 2) Клево было бы какой-нибудь план праздника в файлике пришпилить на дверь или забор - а то, чтобы понять, что начало в фойе, а продолжение в другом здании - пришлось залазить в сувенирную лавку, бить посуду и вводить в изумление девушку своими вопросами :D
> 3) Народ петь стесняеца! Бубнит себе под нос еле-еле, одну музыку было слышно! И, в самом деле, вот пришел я, предположим, и заголосил дурным голосом, а вокруг другие сидят, молчат и думают - ну что за имбецил?)) Уверен, именно это и мешает всем петь) или танцевать. Одиночек стеснительных же куча была. Как только стало погромче, т.е. отдельные люди начали громко хлопать и петь - окружающие их тоже присоединились. Так вот, проблему можно было бы решить так, как решают ее на обычных дискотеках (а там те же проблемы) - если бы преданные, которые давно в обществе сознания Кришны и не стесняются ничего, рассаживались бы не кучками друг с другом, а вперемешку с простым народом и в задние ряды и средние - то они бы были той самой затравкой, которая бы растормошила весь зал. То же самое с танцами - старые преданные скучковались в одну группу и устроили клевые танцы, а неофитов с улицы разве что за руку кто-нибудь затаскивал ближе к сцене, и они тоже расслаблялись и веселились, глядя на окружающих! По бокам же все просто смотрели, зайти стеснялись  если бы преданные разбились на 2-3 группы, которые равномерно распределились по всему залу и стали бы центром зажигания танцев - то был бы не один хоровод, а три, включающий в себя всех тех, кто стоял 
> 
> Простите, если лезу не в свое дело  одно время занимался всякими клубными делами, потому уже на автомате анализирую подобные вещи  и, в конце-то концов.. секта мы или кто?!  все должны танцевать и петь от дверей до сцены)


Хорошие предложения. Спасибо. Пошлю ответственным за воскресные программы.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Они говорят то, что думают, особенно старенькие, и делают замечания, порой не находясь на уровне уттама-адхикари. Ложное эго бьется в конвульсиях и отмирает.


А, да, таких заметил, ничего страшного, я нормально к ним отношусь. Такие люди есть в любом храме любой религии. Эго тут не при чем. Не уверен, что та старушка, которая меня как-то с большой злобой чуть не пришибла в Казанском соборе в Петербурге - тоже была уже в паре шагов от просветления  :angel:  Просто люди, которые проводят большую часть времени за служением в храме, особенно пожилые, очень сильно привязываются к храму и начинают его считать своим собственным домом, а не домом Бога. И ведут себя соответственно, когда какой-нибудь незнающий совершает мелкую оплошность - видимо, очень близко к сердцу принимают и любви в сердце найти для этого новичка не могут.
Вообще, меня это всегда удивляло.. у них лица очень злые. Именно у пожилых женщин, прислуживающих в церквях. С первого взгляда их узнаю по выражению лица, на фоне прихожан. Должно бы быть наоборот, по логике  :smilies: 




> Хорошие предложения. Спасибо. Пошлю ответственным за воскресные программы.


 :dandavat:  буду рад, если действительно кому-нибудь поможет!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Роман*  :smilies: 



> Клево было бы какой-нибудь план праздника в файлике пришпилить на дверь или забор - а то, чтобы понять, что начало в фойе, а продолжение в другом здании - пришлось залазить в сувенирную лавку, бить посуду и вводить в изумление девушку своими вопросами


Подпишитесь на рассылку ВИОМС, и будете всегда в курсе программ(не только воскресных), рассылска приходит на почту регулярно и заранее. ( не забудьте указать общину, например Московскую)
+ расписание висит в Храме, перед входом в алтарную, может и ещё где, например при входе в пандал.
А так же, на самом входе, вы не могли их не заметить, есть группа встречающая гостей с 15-17.00, задача которых и состоит в том, чтобы выявлять новеньких и координировать их, вы их наверно успешно миновали.
А так же, поспрашивать всегда хорошо, познакомитесь, и будете уже не одиноким.

Кстати можем с вами там встретиться, я не против  :mig:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> *Роман* 
> Подпишитесь на рассылку ВИОМС, и будете всегда в курсе программ(не только воскресных), рассылска приходит на почту регулярно и заранее. ( не забудьте указать общину, например Московскую)
> + расписание висит в Храме, перед входом в алтарную, может и ещё где, например при входе в пандал.
> А так же, на самом входе, вы не могли их не заметить, есть группа встречающая гостей с 15-17.00, задача которых и состоит в том, чтобы выявлять новеньких и координировать их, вы их наверно успешно миновали.
> А так же, поспрашивать всегда хорошо, познакомитесь, и будете уже не одиноким.


Спасибо, подпишусь! А вообще тогда все круто) я-то просто ближе к двум пришел, потому и миновал, вот и подумал, что все на самотеке. Группа, встречающая гостей, меня подуставшего потом сладким шариком накормила милостиво. Обрадовался)) Насчет алтарной - ее надо еще найти в домике с надписью "фойе" :D ни за что не догадаешься, что там внутри, хаха) вот кухню сразу распознал кстати..  :biggrin1: 




> Кстати можем с вами там встретиться, я не против


Я напротив вас сидел во время раздачи прасаде, в белой кофте  :smilies:  узнал по аватарке :D уже пересеклись чуток)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Роман*   :smilies: 

А также скидываю вам(может не только вам) письмо от ВИОМСа, котрое пришло за день до моего предыдущего сообщения в этой теме.
Так как оно очень важное и полезное, курсы замечательные, очень рекомендую. Кстати там очень хорошая возможность познакомиться с вайшнавами.

Проект Вайшнавского Университета 

Начало новых курсов. Идёт запись в группу.

20 АПРЕЛЯ СБ. с 12ч. 

«Основы философии, культуры и практики сознания Кришны» (система универсальных знаний, позволяющая целостно и системно освоить ведическую философию, культуру и практику). 

Базовый философско-познавательный курс. Будет интересен всем, кто интересуется ведической мудростью, культурой и практиками. А также тем, кто желает пополнить свой багаж знаний, людям любознательным, ищущим истину. 

"ГУРУ-ТАТТВА"

20 АПРЕЛЯ с 16ч.

Истина о духовном учителе, изучение вайшнавской традиции передачи трансцендентного знания, осознание важности гуру (духовного учителя) в духовном развитии, как выбрать духовного учителя, как с ним поддерживать отношения, подготовка к посвящению, как научиться учиться, история гаудийа- вайшнавской сампрадаи, ложные учения и отклонения от авторитетных вайшнавских школ, уникальность МОСК и его основателя-ачарьи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, изучение этикета вайшнавов, вайшнавские святые.



Место проведения: аудитория образовательных программ в храме на Динамо.

Запись по e-mail: v_universitet@rambler.ru 

справки по тел: 8 926 8357008 Сатчитананда Кришна дас. 

www.vayun.ru

----------

